# Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!



## Major85 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,ich fische in letzter Zeit öfter an einem Kiessee in meiner Nähe und wollte euch mal Fragen was ihr für die beste Zander und Hechtmontage haltet,habe zur Zeit iwie noch zu viele Fehlbisse...Nehme normalerweise ca 10 bis max 15cm Köfis also meistens Rotaugen mit 2 Drillingen,einen kurz hinterm Kiemendeckel und einen so im letzten Drittel platziert....Keine Riesenhaken und halt Stahlvorfach....Nun wollte ich mal ein paar Tipps haben wie ihr das so macht wenn ihr auf Zander angelt und vorallem lasst ihr den Zander erstmal abziehen und wartet bis er stoppt oder reisst ihr schon an wenn er grade noch abzieht....Vielen Dank für eure Tipps....


----------



## piZ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

wenn du mit 2 drillingen angelst, kannst du meiner meinung nach sofort anschlagen.
wenn du aber so wie ich auf zander mit nem doppelhaken angelst solltest du warten bis der zander zieht, dann stoppt er, dreht den köfi im mund mit kopf voraus und zieht dann weiter , dann anschlagen.
Angelst du mit Pose oder auf Grund ?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

Hi,
Also am besten ist wenn du es auf beide also Hecht und Zander abgesehen hast mit sicherheit die Posenmontage!

Die ist auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert:
Stopper,Perle,Pose ( Ich würd se nicht zu Schwer nehmen max 12g) bebleiung ,wirbel!
Zum Vorfach würd ich dir , da du ja ein Stahlvorfach benutzten musst,das Super Flex Wire von Prologic empfehelen! Bei den Vorfachscheuen Zandern ist das besser! Als Haken einen kleinen 6 er Drilling und den KöFi per Rücken köderung dran Hängen FERTIG!:vik:


----------



## Matt Hayes (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

Ob mit Pose oder auf Grund, ist eigentlich beides sowohl auf Zander als auch auf Hecht sehr efektiv.

Allerdings würde ich dir vll. mal empfehlen die Drillinge wegzulassen und mit einem Einfachhaken der Größe 2 bis 0 den du durch den Rücke des toten KöFi s "rammst" zu angeln.
Oft lassen sich die Fische so besser haken.

Jedenfalls habe ich so sehr guten Erfolg.

MfG


----------



## karpfenbrausi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

Hi,

was die Haken betrifft, stimme ich definitiv nicht zu.
Zwei nicht zu große Drillinge, einer in die Schwanzwurzel (auf Grund) oder unter der Rückenflosse (für eine treibende Posenmontage) und einer im Kopf-, bzw Kiemenbereich, da wo er bei Dir auch ist. Das ermöglicht einen frühen Anschlag und senkt das Risiko "verangelter" Fische.
Allerdings würde ich mir vorher überlegen, ob Du Hecht oder Zander fangen willst, da das ja schon einige Unterschiede in Material und Köderpräsentation bedingt.

Schau doch mal hier.

Grüße
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Major85 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

Also gründsätzlich bin ich eher Grundmontagenfan,weil die Posen bei dem See schon bei leichtem Wind ins Flachwasser oder Krautbank gedrückt werden und Grund halt immer geht, die Posenmontage hat natürlich den Vorteil der besseren Bisserkennung, bei  vorsichtigen Zandern, oder?ich muss außerdem nicht unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach nehmen,aber n Freund konnte mit gleicher Montage schon nen 95er Zander überlisten,und der wird bestimmt schon einiges gesehen haben in seinem Leben,denk also man brauch da nichts anderes....


----------



## FrankL80 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

mit der posenmontage fischt du aber auch mehr fläche ab. Bin in den letzten tagen auch an unseren baggerseen gewesen und konnte immer mindestens ein Hecht mit der posenmontage überlisten.ich bevorzuge Posen mit Tragkraft bis 20g.
Morgen früh starte ich nen neuen versuch .....


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die beste Zander+Hechtmontage !!!*

Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.....|supergri

Also für mich kommt für den *Hecht* nur die Posenmontage in frage da der Hecht kein Grundräuber ist sondern ehr im Mittelwasser steht und habe so bis jetzt auch meine Hechte gefangen.
Klar kommt es vor das man auf Grund auch den Hecht erwischt, kam aber bei mir noch nicht so oft vor.
Dann kommt es drauf an, ich angle lediglich mit einem 2er Drilling den ich durch den Rücken jage(kann aber fehlbisse geben).Man kann aber auch einen Drilling am Kopf und einen im hinteren drittel anbringen.

Für *Zander *nutze ich die sogenannten Riderhaken wie Drillinge nur sind es 2 und einer ist größer als der andere.
Die Köfis fädle ich so auf das der große Haken in der hinteren hälfte an der Fisch außenseite (Flanke)anliegt habe bis jetzt so nie fehlbisse gehabt.
Ein Haken in dem fall der kleine steht ab und der andere liegt schön am Fisch an und schließt unten mit dem Bauch bzw. am After ab steht nicht über.
Kann bei Gelegenheit gerne mal Fotos machen ist schwer vorzustellen.
Und ich lasse den Zander max. 10m ziehen wenn überhaupt.
Dadurch das der Zander seine Beute einsaugt und wenn Köfis von 10-15cm verwendet werden hat er den sofort komplett inhaliert.
Also ich schlage ein paar secunden nach dem Biss an und es hat bis jetzt immer geklappt.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen wobei das mit Bildern besser zu erklären wäre.

Gruß Köfi


----------

